# I need help placing my music in Film Trailers



## Hammam Abdullah (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello All,

I’ve been trying for 6 years to develop my skills in music dedicated to film trailers. The process was filled with many difficulties throughout the years.

I made many other film/cinematic music I’m happy with but there’s this itch I just can’t scratch, I want to feel the sensation of my music being heard by millions, you know what I mean?

I apologize if this is not the place for such topic, but my question is how can I contact companies and submit my music to them professionally through the correct channels? I’m half way finishing my “Trailer Album” and I’d like to get some advices from people familiar with the matter.

Thanks


----------

